# Walmart Rescue !!!



## Xbxiii (Jun 6, 2011)

So i went grocery shopping tonight, with no intentions of buying a fish, well on my way to get dog food i walk by the fish section and i see these betta fish in these small cups with hardly any water. well after looking for a few minutes i found 1 i liked that didnt look like it was about to die and brought it home.. ive been reading all night on the proper care of these guys. any tips would be nice , i own lizards and snakes , but this is my 1st fish . anyways here are 3 pics i took with my cell .. i got him out of the cup and into a 1/2 gallon glass bowl we had, i purchased the drops and food at walmart.. i will be going to a pet store in a few days for a tank,gravel and plants( any suggestions would be great).. anyways here he is !!!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

wow he is pretty.. Deff try to get atleast a 2 gallon tank for your new buddy and your doing good so far with the food and water cond. maybe pick up some freeze dried blood worms as a treat


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is really pretty! I would get a heater for him. Bettas are tropical fish and love warm water.Tank size is up to you...But the bigger the better !:lol:
I think atleast 2 gallons is good...You might also want to get a pellet food..flakes can sometimes be messy and sink before the betta can eat it all. Bettas love live plants, But if you go with fake plants make sure they are silk or soft so that betta doesn't snag his fins on them.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a word of caution with that open jar, bettas can jump. Saran wrap with some holes poked into it is a great, and cheap way to keep him from making an escape.
For all the horror stories I've heard of walmart, he looks pretty nice.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I agree. I lost one last week that jumped out. 
You can also use those plastic storage containers - use an xacto knife to poke out holes in the lid.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous a lovely crowntail. I'm glad you saved him. Definietly try to go for at least two gallons the Minibows are great tanks you just need to sponge or pantyhose baffle the filters. A heater is a definietly a must as betta's are cold blooded. So far with the conditioner and food your doing great.

Hope to see more pics of him. (BTW use panty hose when selecting plants. If it tears it's not good for your buddy.)


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Very pretty! Congrats on your new fish


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Very pretty! I love his finnage!

Walmart is not a very good place for fish. They aren't a pet store and know almost nothing about their fish...


----------



## Xbxiii (Jun 6, 2011)

ya philip i had no intentions of buying a fish, it just sorta happened, lol .. anyways.. i will be getting my tank setup this weekend. i see people talking about adding salt to there water, what type of salt and how much ? also what medicines should i buy( so i have it ready) in case he does get sick later on down the road. he will be going into a 2 gallon with filter,heater,silk plants.. thanks


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I wouldn't use salt long-term, it reduces the effectiveness of salt treatments in case the fish gets sick later and can also do organ damage long-term, I think. It's good to have around, though, so I would be sure to get aquarium salt (that's what it will say on the package, make sure not to get marine salt by accident!).

Personally, I don't usually buy medications other than aquarium salt until I need them, because they can be expensive and you never know what you'll need. Right no I have maracyn I and II laying around, and that's about it.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

The pic of the bowl on top of your computer looks kind of like you have him in a space age water cooler LOL. He's pretty though! 

I agree that you should hold off on medications unless you need them. Just pick up some Aquarium Salt. (something like this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850845 They make a smaller box of it then this example though)

The other thing would maybe have some Epsom Salt around just in case. You can soak your feet in it, or add it to your bath, and there is a natural lawn tonic that uses this stuff as well. For your betta it is often used for constipation.

If you get the expensive medications they are often only good for 1 year then expire, and chances are they will probably expire before you need them.

Best wishes and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> He's gorgeous a lovely crowntail. I'm glad you saved him. Definietly try to go for at least two gallons the Minibows are great tanks you just need to sponge or pantyhose baffle the filters. A heater is a definietly a must as betta's are cold blooded. So far with the conditioner and food your doing great.
> 
> Hope to see more pics of him. *(BTW use panty hose when selecting plants. If it tears it's not good for your buddy.)*


Hahaha, okay I'm imagining myself at my Petsmart (where they already look at me like I'm a freak) with a pair of panty hose running it over all the plastic plants. "Excuse me, miss, may I ask what you're doing with that pair of panty hose? We may have to ask you to leave if you don't put them back on . . ."


----------



## Xbxiii (Jun 6, 2011)

ya i had him sitting there for the picture, noway would i leave any water even close to my computer desk, haha .. so today i woke up to bubbles in his bowl, ive owned him 5 days and he is already making a bubble nest.. must be a good thing, lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow he is very pretty! Though you should really find a different "bowl" or tanks that is bigger and a lot less open on the top because when bettas get excited they tend to jump.
So even though you are going to get a bigger tank, you should get a higher vase because they vase is just too dangerous. If some one knocks it over or something it is too scary!

Just try to get something that is less open at the top and its not so wide.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Hahaha, okay I'm imagining myself at my Petsmart (where they already look at me like I'm a freak) with a pair of panty hose running it over all the plastic plants. "Excuse me, miss, may I ask what you're doing with that pair of panty hose? We may have to ask you to leave if you don't put them back on . . ."


Lol! Hilarious!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

A lot of people like to use aquarium salt or epsom salt to treat freshwater fish... Aquarium salt is more for fin/body healing and to improve gill function... epsom salt is used to keep bloating down. if you ever need it you can buy AQ salt at any petstore, and epsom salt you can get at pretty much any pharmacy. Your guy looks fine at the moment. In fact he's a gorgeous boy! I can't wait to see your setup!
As for meds, I wouldn't worry a whole lot about getting them right away. If he ever starts showing any symptoms, just post here, there are a lot of people that'd be happy to help you out! For now, just keep the water clean for him and he should perk right up!


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

Will AQ salt harm snails in any way?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Never tried it, but I assume it would.


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Twilight Storm said:


> The pic of the bowl on top of your computer looks kind of like you have him in a space age water cooler LOL.


Ha! I thought the same thing. I was like wooahhh, what kind of futuristic bowl is this? :lol:

Very pretty fish!


----------

